# What are the diffrences between Dish 500 and 1000



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey all,

I have had E* for three weeks now and so far so good. The title of the thread is my exact question, what is the difference between a Dish 500 antenna and a Dish 1000 antenna? When I had the system installed the work order said that I had a Dish 1000.2 system installed, but when I went to the point Dish portion of the main menu it is set as 500 as the Dish type.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Artorture said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have had E* for three weeks now and so far so good. The title of the thread is my exact question, what is the difference between a Dish 500 antenna and a Dish 1000 antenna? When I had the system installed the work order said that I had a Dish 1000.2 system installed, but when I went to the point Dish portion of the main menu it is set as 500 as the Dish type.


Dish 500 can only look at up to two sat locations, Dish 1000 can be up to four. Don't worry wat the main menu is set to as that is something that is set and can be changed, what matters is what reads on the Check Switch screen as that is what your receiver sees.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What is set in point dish is irrelevant to the actual dish you have. It helps give you aiming angles for Dish 500's and Dish 300's but nothing helps.

What is relevant is what you see on the "check switch" subscreen from that "point dish" screen. There it will show what satellites you can see (119°, 110° and 129° should show up, in your case) and you'll also see the type of LNB there.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

A 500 Is typically used for one, or two orbitals. A 1000 will do three. The 1000.2 is essentially the same as a 1000 except it has an input for a fourth orbital built into the LNBF. Regardless of what the W/O Look in the Check Switch screen (menu-6-1-1) It will say "DPP 1K.2 w Separator" if it is a 1000.2 LNBF The reason it is set to 500 is because there isn't a 1000.2 option to choose from.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

The difference is: the Dish 1000 can see 129, in addition to the 119/110 orbital locations the Dish 500 sees.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Dish 1000 is also a bit bigger, dimensions are listed at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishes.htm


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Dishes.htm doesn't list correct sizes. A 500 is a little closer to "round" than a 300 is. It looks like most measurements listed are "from the back" to include the lip flaring out. The face is always easier for me to measure once it is mounted to the wall.

Dish 300 18" round 
Dish 500 20"w x 22.5"h 
Dish 1000.2 25.9"w x 20.7"h 

My 300s measure 18"w x 19.75"h 
(inner face, lip flares to measure 19.25"w x 20.875"h, 49cm x 53cm)

My 500 measures 20.5"w x 22"h
(lip flare goes to 21"w x 22.5"h)

My 1000.2 probably matches your 25.9"w x 20.7"h if you include the flare. The face is 25.25"w x 20"h.

Can't speak to the others, but MY 300 isn't round and MY 500 is wider than your value.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 500 and 1000.2 measurements came from the TechPortal, no methodology given. The 300 as '18" round' came from how I've always heard it described. Just checked my own from the 7100's carton and it is 18w x 19.5h. So much for what we "all know." I'll add a statement that measurements may vary depending on method and possibly production runs.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Yep, I saw the 500 at http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/index.shtml 
Info, Equip, 500, saying

Dimensions:

1 5/8" mounting mast 
22.5"h x 20"w dish face

and that is off by .5" (in opposite directions for h & w) from what I actually measure. Mine are old and those could be "current" dimensions - dunno.

Single sats are almost always call round / pizza pan, but I've never found DISH / DirecTV 18" to really be round.

And if you do add something, it might be good to mention that 1000.2 parts are specific to that dish and not interchangeable. Mast is longer, and some other stuff I forget.


----------

